# Late Night Visitor



## votality (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Stepped outside and found this guy (see attached picture) with what I thought looked like an imminent case of death. So I just moved him out the front of the house (with my long rake  ) so the missus wouldn't stand on him in the morning. He wasn't moving much but was still alive.

When I got up either something snatched him up for a late night feed or he was feeling better and moved along.

What do you guys think this is? (Tree snake ?)




He looked black on the back with light coloured belly. I thought it looked a bit more tan/sepia coloured on the belly when I was looking at him at night but I guess it was the light I was under and the camera is more accurate.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 21, 2013)

what area? looks to be a slatey grey snake.


----------



## votality (Feb 21, 2013)

r3ptilian said:


> what area? looks to be a slatey grey snake.




Sorry should have said... Cairns


----------



## votality (Feb 21, 2013)

r3ptilian said:


> what area? looks to be a slatey grey snake.



Oh my lord I hope it wasn't a slatey grey.. And if it was I'm glad it was feeling a bit off colour. Anything that tries to stink me out with its anal glands I'd prefer not to meet 


The slaty-grey snake is found in Australia and it is non-venomous
Slaty-grey snake Stegonotus cucullatus


The slaty-grey snake is uniform brown to leaden-grey or black above with a white or cream belly. It is a nocturnal snake that lives around human habitations and usually forages on the ground for frogs. *When disturbed it releases a strong odour from its anal gland*.
Length: Up to 1.3m
Non-venomous


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah id say slatey grey, harmless colubrid.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 21, 2013)

votality said:


> Oh my lord I hope it wasn't a slatey grey.. And if it was I'm glad it was feeling a bit off colour. Anything that tries to stink me out with its anal glands I'd prefer not to meet
> 
> 
> The slaty-grey snake is found in Australia and it is non-venomous
> ...



Haha true, I have found these guys in NQ and the NT and luckily only a couple have scented me. Although they can be a bit of a bugger to photograph whilst trying to eat your face repeatedly.


----------

